# Missouri boys out to play?



## Yourguide (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey all, have been lurking around the forum as a guest for a short while, learning all I can about Pensacola fishing.

My family and I are headed down that way the week of May 22nd-28th... And I would really like to take my Dad, Dad in law and brother in law on a fishing trip.

My Dad and I spent 14 years in Western Australia... Where we loved net fishing and deep sea fishing. It's been over 10 years now, so I am sure we are way out of practice...  We still like to fish the wonderful rivers we have here in MO.... But I miss the salty air.

At any rate, I am looking for an affordable (read cheap) way to take us all out into the gulf sometime the week we are in the area. 

A few years back, my brother in law and I found a super nice guy on Craigslist who let us help him cover the gas and we had a great time catching nothing we could keep and heading back in early when the water got too rough.  We still had a great time....

We are a bunch of easy going, non smokers, non drinkers who love to talk about hunting and fishing. 

Anyone have any ideas on how I can find a charter on the cheap? 

Thanks... And I'll keep reading, you guys keep posting!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yourguide said:


> Hey all, have been lurking around the forum as a guest for a short while, learning all I can about Pensacola fishing.
> 
> My family and I are headed down that way the week of May 22nd-28th... And I would really like to take my Dad, Dad in law and brother in law on a fishing trip.
> 
> ...


what you want to catch and how many of you are wanting to go and where are you staying/willing to travel...all this helps find the charter for you


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Somebody on the forum would have volunteered but....*

you said NON-smokers and NON-drinkers .... may not fit in.

Seriously, hopefully you can hitch a ride out with a PFFr, the one's I've actually met seem like fine folks and sure know how to fish.

The others are probably just on a prison library computer. :thumbup:


----------



## Yourguide (Feb 17, 2011)

We are staying in Navarre.... The trip would be 4 guys. Ages 33-65.
We would like to find someplace close to Navarre if possible. Pensacola is right down the road.
The guy who took us last time had a boat on the Naval base.
I have tried to find him again... But I think he has left the area.
His boats name was "Victory at Sea", and I can't even remember his name. 

He told us next time we could just hitch a ride for free since we didn't catch any keepers last time.  Too bad I can't find him.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Capt Jim VAS*

Jim Lawler 850 455 5452
He keeps his boat next door to my place. You probably came through my yard to get to his boat.
He has done a lot of improvements to his boat.
Give him a phone call.

Tom


----------



## Yourguide (Feb 17, 2011)

I just called him!

Thanks so much! He remembered us I think..... 

At the time he said, "You guys are the most laid back guys I've ever fish with.... you keep telling each other, you take this one, I'll get the next one." 

I suppose we do things a little slower around here..... 
I can't believe I found Capt Jim! We have spoked of him for years! Great guy.... since we didn't catch anything that day he gave us some of his own fish from the freezer.... and MAN was it good!

This is an awesome forum! I look forward to learning more from you all!

Thanks again!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

good luck on your trip. anyday you can get out with good folks on a nice day is great, catching a fish is just a bonus. i have fished with several guys on this forum and i havent had a bad time yet.


----------

